# Lambda Controller Deviation



## dj330Ci (Feb 7, 2008)

Can anybody help me with this? I'm feeling overwhelmed because I can't find anything when doing a search? "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms." The OBD2 codes are 227 and 228 and state bank 1 and bank 2 respectively.


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi

Try looking at the following links (2nd link for your specific code I believe because there is no BMW-specific 227/228 code).

How OBD2 codes work -->
http://www.obd-codes.com/faq/obd2-codes-explained.php

Generic (all manufacturers) OBD2 codes --> 
http://www.americauto.ru/content.files/obdcodes.pdf

BMW-specific OBD2 codes -->
http://www.obd-codes.com/trouble_codes/bmw/


----------



## dj330Ci (Feb 7, 2008)

ADI,

Thank you for this. I just noticed your response. This is helpful. :thumbup:


----------

